
Explaining the AMD Ryzen “Power Reporting Deviation” -metric in HWiNFO - shantara
https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/threads/explaining-the-amd-ryzen-power-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/
======
shantara
Summary:

>Some motherboard manufacturers intentionally declare an incorrect (too small)
motherboard specific reference value in AGESA. Since AM4 Ryzen CPUs rely on
telemetry sourced from the motherboard VRM to determine their power
consumption, declaring an incorrect reference value will affect the power
consumption seen by the CPU. For instance, if the motherboard manufacturer
would declare 50% of the correct value, the CPU would think it consumes half
the power than it actually does. In this case, the CPU would allow itself to
consume twice the power of its set power limits, even when at stock. It allows
the CPU to clock higher due to the effectively lifted power limits however, it
also makes the CPU to run hotter and potentially negatively affects its life-
span, same ways as overclocking does. The difference compared to overclocking
or using AMD PBO, is that this is done completely clandestine and that in the
past, there has been no way for most of the end-users to detect it, or react
to it.

